# Smoked hot salsa



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

Cant buy this in a store to my liking:

 The players;














The smoker...







The ALL IMPRESSIVE A-MAZE-N PELLET SMOKER!!!!







Smoked results:













Jalepano's







Garlic






	

		
			
		

		
	
Onions







Roma's







Slice-n-dice







The sauce:

1/3 cup Rice wine vinegar

1/2 sugar

seeds and pith from 6 jalepanos

2 tablespoons lemon juice

1 tablespoon salt

1 cup cilantro (fresh is much better, but not avail. here)

1/2 tsp white pepper

3 tablespoon cumin powder

1/2 tsp celery seed

12-1 5 smoked garlic cloves

Puree above to a lump free sauce

slice and dice;

7 smoked and burnt jalepanos (with burnt skin attached)

2 white onions smoked

8 toma tomatoes smoked







HOT-eat with caution!!  love it hot.













Thanks for the look and happy smoking!!

NOTE:  All was done using the A-MAZE-N Pellet and Dust smokers!  I did finish the jalepanos over the propane grill--but, all else was a breeze with these great smokers.

Thanks to Todd Johnson.

Rich


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 22, 2011)

thnks Rich it is great idea i will bookmark it OMG it looks good


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow...looks great!  I'm a bit lighter on the heat but I will give this one a try for sure - thanks for sharing!


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks awesome, needs a habanero for my heat level though.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Now that looks delicious!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 23, 2011)

Rich how long and at what Tempe you smoke the veggies ? thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks Great Rich !!!

Awesome illustrations too!!!!

Bear


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe!  I'm going to have to try that soon.


----------



## dougmays (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for sharing!  going in the book!


----------



## dougmays (Aug 2, 2011)

how long did you smoke all the ingredients for?


----------



## tank (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks great.  I am in the need for a great salsa recipe so thanks for sharing.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 2, 2011)

dougmays said:


> how long did you smoke all the ingredients for?




cold smoke for 4hours and then burnt the pepper skins (did NOT remove them) adds to the character  also note that is 1/3 cup vinegar not a cup and a third  my bad there so sorry!

Rich


----------



## roller (Aug 2, 2011)

Now that is to my liking. I will give that one a try for sure...Thanks for sharing it with us....


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks great Rich - I bet it is tasty too


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to try that like yesterday!!


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the view and I'm printing off your recipe as we speak!


----------

